# Circuito para controlar temperatura PID



## Inductor (Abr 19, 2008)

He realizado controles de temperatura On Off pero ahora necesito mas precisión alguien tendra algun diagrama para realizar este circuito de control PID ?
Tengo un controlador de la Marca Omron, pero se trata de hacerlo como proyecto


Gracias


----------



## asherar (Abr 20, 2008)

Buscá una buena teoría de control PID en Google, que hay montones.
O podés cortar algo de camino con esto de Microchip:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00964A.pdf
Ahí tenés un buen ejemplo de como se implementa en un pic.
Lo que vos necesitas para el PID está en la página 5. 
Lo otro tendrás que adaptarlo a tu proyecto. 
Vos tenés una secuencia de mediciones:

 T(1), T(2), T(3), ... , T(N-1), T(N)

obtenidas hasta la muestra N-ésima. 
Con esos valores tenés que armar la derivada, y la integral.
Después armas tu función de error para comando de la llave del calefactor.

Pregunta: qué usas para medir la T, termocupla o semiconductor ?

Éxitos!


----------



## Inductor (Abr 20, 2008)

Estoy usando un termopar voy a intentar el circuito que me indicas quiero construir un horno electrico para termoencogido para empacar con plastico y al calentarse el plastico sella el paquete

Gracias.


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

Inductor dijo:
			
		

> Estoy usando un termopar voy a intentar el circuito que me indicas quiero construir un horno electrico para termoencogido para empacar con plastico y al calentarse el plastico sella el paquete
> Gracias.



Guarda que el circuito que figura ahí es para un motor. 
No sé que tan difícil será adaptarlo !
*Yo con las termocuplas he tenido algunos *dramas* debido a la corrección 
por la temperatura del punto frío. *
*Si la precisión no es crítica se puede usar algo simple, como un termistor.
Caso contrario, hay que armar un circuito algo más complejo.*
Hay una nota técnica de National donde te da un circuito *base*. Es la AN-225.
Si no la conseguís decime y vemos cómo te la paso. La tengo impresa.

Éxitos!


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

Esto es lo que estoy usando para una termocupla tipo K 
que mide temperatura de gases de escape en un auto:
(editado para no herir susceptibilidades)
*Si la estabilidad es importante podés implementar lo de la AN-225.*
El NTC va lo más cerca posible (< 1 cm) de la bornera de la termocupla.
Ese es el punto *frío*.


----------



## Inductor (Abr 21, 2008)

Me gusta tu circuito Alejandro y ya encontre la nota AN-25 esta interesante, y ahora mismo se me esta ocurriendo la idea usarlo en otras aplicaciones. se podria usar en termoreguladores para la industria de la Inyeccion de Plastico.

Seguimos en contacto  Alejandro

Gracias


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 21, 2008)

Ese op-amp no es muy fiable por estas eaterrizando uno de los cables del termopar, utiliza un amplificador de instrumentación para esa parte (en otro post coloque el nombre del libro donde se encuentra este esquema), como estan utilizando pulsos para controlar el motor , sería necesario agregarle un ADC que dependiendo la cantidad de pulsos a su salida fuera proporcional a un voltaje determinado que se compararía con el +Vpp y el -Vpp de la señal AC y asi generar un PWM sicronizado con la red para poder controlar potencia por medio de un relé de estado solido,en este sistema de PID es nesario hacerlo así , ya que el proposito de este es hacer ahorro de energía, además de ser muy preciso.

Espero sea de ayuda el aporte saludos!.


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:
			
		

> Ese op-amp no es muy fiable por estas eaterrizando uno de los cables del termopar, ...



Hola  Luis. *No es que quiera discutirte*, pero el op-amp es el que 
recomiendan los de National en la figura 5 de su nota de aplicación AN-225. 
http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-225.pdf
*No entiendo *por qué si una pata de la TC está a tierra sea razón para 
desconfiar del amplificador. 
*No me animo a opinar mucho en esto. Solo que ante la duda, dudo!*

Otra cosa, la aplicación es un horno, no un motor.  
*Perdón por meterme!*

Gracias !


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 21, 2008)

De eso se trata de que la gente se meta por que así es que se aprende, además el del post fuite vos no entonces hay que leerlo para refutarle los demás, y lo op-amp que dices es cierto pero que preción se tiene (5%,10 %).

En un proceso donde solo se varien 10 grados es 5% es crítico.

Entonces Alejandro gracias por el aporte, pero lo que se busca al aportar es por que de pronto se sabe algo no ? . Pero ese algo si he manejado bastante sirve. Esta parte de controles de temperatura me dió de comer durante un tiempo y gracias a ella conocí la electronica análoga.

Saludos


----------



## cooperharris (Abr 21, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Una idea:
> 
> Buscá una buena teoría de control PID en Google, que hay montones.
> O podés cortar algo de camino con esto de Microchip:
> ...




hola  alajandro, podrias  subir el  archivo .hex  para el  pic  16f684 que muestran en la pagina para la  implementacion de  el PID?,  gracias por adelantado, espero  tu respuesta.


----------



## asherar (Abr 24, 2008)

Hola a todos:  

Primero a "cooperharris": 
Ese programa ".hex" (si es que está ahí) difícilmente te sirva tal cual, ya que fue pensado 
para otra cosa. Si lo usás como está, y encima me hacés caso con lo de la termocupla 
(que parece que de eso no sé nada) vas muerto. 
EDITADO: No está el "hex" sino el "asm" y el "C". No te salvás de compilarlo!
Y aunque no soy moderador, mi deber es remitirte al punto 6 de las 
"Reglas generales de uso del foro". No es por mala onda. 
Lo que sugerí es un punto de inicio para el tema PID:  en el pdf están las ecuaciones 
y el diagrama de flujo del programa. 
Pero el camino para llegar a lo que realmente necesitás nada mejor que lo recorras vos.
Lo único que me animo a decirte es que la información que recibas la "filtres" con tu lógica.
Si no te convence, mejor no usarla.

A Luis Eduardo Sánchez:
Qué pasa? Todo el mundo está susceptible ? 
Si no se entendió mi punto sugiero volver a leer los mensajes, donde edité con 
*negrita* las ideas más conflictivas. (editado)
Nadie es estúpido por no saber. Tratémonos cordialmente. 

*Yo pregunto otra vez:*
Por qué *si una pata de la termocupla está a tierra *es razón para desconfiar *del amplificador*? 
Vos me lo podés explicar ?
Desde ya te lo agradeceré.

NOTA: 
No sé cómo poner que el circuito que posteé es inestable, inadecuado para mediciones 
precisas. (editado)

NOTA2: (editado)


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 27, 2008)

De eso se trata de ser cordial y no es ser suceptible, si no tratar a la gente como te traten. no hay problema por eso.
Y lo de termopar vuelvo y lo comento: se trata de como el termopar está constituido por dos materiales diferentes, al colocar el potencial de uno de estos a tierra, se presentan pérdidas, por eso el uso de amplificador de instrumentación, ya que a la alta impedancia de entrada se minimizan las perdidas, todos los controladores de temperatura usan este sistema.

Saludos a todos en la comunidad de foros de electronica.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2008)

Luis, a que clase de perdidas te referis?


----------



## asherar (Abr 27, 2008)

La única experiencia *parecida* que tengo con el LM308 es a partir de una señal de electrodos 
en agua para hacer un caudalímetro de regantes, en el año 2004. 
Era un par de electrodos sumergidos en un canal de agua circulante en medio de un campo 
magnetico bastante intenso. La señal era inducida por el efecto de "conductor móvil" (el agua).

Primero intenté medir la señal con un solo op-amp mandando cada electrodo a una entrada 
del amplificador, pero el nivel de ruido de ambas entradas era diferente porque la señal que 
entraba por la patilla 3 estaba referida a tierra via una R, mientras que la otra 
entraba por la patilla 2 y estaba "relativamente flotante". 
Por eso, en mi caso, la entrada por 3 (referida a tierra) tenía *menos* ruido que la 
entrada por 2 (de ahí mi duda). 
Al amplificar la diferencia quedaba mucho ruido y no había forma de sacarlo. 
Probé todo esquema habido y por haber ... integradores, amplificador de corriente, 
de todo. Nunca hice tantas plaquetas de prototipo.
Le sumé una señal alterna para eliminar cualquier efecto de electrólisis, y nada.
Al final me construí un amplificador instrumental con tres LM308 para tener más control. 
El problema ahí fue que no había forma de fijar el offset del sistema. 
Y eso que supuestamente el LM308 tiene offset "cero", ja, ja!
Cambié a un amplificador instrumental comprado (AD620) para garantizar que, al 
ser el mismo chip, todos los circuitos internos fueran idénticos. Pero el problema seguía. 

En un momento de descuido, con los electrodos desconectados saltó una gota de agua y 
fue a caer justo entre los dos pines de entrada con el amplificador conectado. 
La señal en el osciloscopio dió idéntica a cuando teníamos flujo de agua.
Conclusión: el problema no era el amplificador, sino el contacto de los electrodos 
con el agua. 
Después de mucho averiguar, la solución fue bañarlos en oro. 
El maldito ruido no desapareció por completo, pero se redujo notablemente. 
Igual para poder obtener lecturas consistentes hubo que hacer un montón de cosas 
más.

Disculpen la longitud de la anécdota pero quería que Luis supiera la causa de mi duda.

Saludos!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 30, 2008)

A las del par galvanico de conectar los cables de la termocupla a una bornera que no sean del mismo material hay caidas de voltaje en estos puntos. Por eso se utilizan borneras especiales para esto.


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:
			
		

> ... Por eso se utilizan borneras especiales para esto.


En todo par de materiales se presentan, en mayor o menor medida, estos "potenciales de juntura". 
Ahora, si la bornera está a una temperatura fija el error es solo un valor 
constante. O me equivoco ? 
.
Yo sabía de los cables "compensados", pero no de las borneras. 
Cómo es ese asunto ?
.


----------



## jpalma (Oct 23, 2008)

alquien me pued ayudar de como seria el diseño para el control de temperatura para un peltier con pwm.

y si existe en el mercado un peltier q pueda llegar a 500w


----------



## asherar (Oct 23, 2008)

jpalma dijo:
			
		

> alquien me pued ayudar de como seria el diseño para el control de temperatura para un peltier con pwm.
> 
> y si existe en el mercado un peltier q pueda llegar a 500w



Sin mayores datos sobre lo que querés hacer te diría que lo que necesitás es armarte un lazo cerrado termómetro-calefactor. Medir la temperatura, comparar con el valor estable deseado, y a partir de la diferencia generar un tren de pulsos con el PWM. 
Algunos pics traen un generador de PWM por hardware, muy sencillo de programar.

Lo de los 500 W puedes buscarlo en Google.
Así nomás, buscando "peltier 500 W", entre otras cosas sale esto: 
http://www.carlgeisser.ch/db_images/produkte/Klimatisierung/Peltier_cooling.pdf

Hay una empresa llamada Aztec que se dedica a esas cosas desde hace varios años. 
http://www.mestek.com/companies/aztec.html

Éxitos!


----------

